# Tolley!



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I was just looking on a site for a bigger crate for Kiara and came across and ad for a rescue group that is advertising a tolley as an ausi/golden mix. I emailed and let them know the correct breed, but he is adorable here is the link.

http://cara-nc.org/display.php?animal_id=1506

Just wanted to share the adventure lol.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I can see where they are getting their golden and aussie idea, that guy DOES look a bit like that. The ones I've seen have always been a much deeper red lol. 

You don't see those everday. Such perdy dogs, I love them. There is a lady who owns an upscale doggie bakery and she owns two of them, I think they were showing for a while? Anyway she is always excited when somebody knows what they are. I also have a snowbird client who lives down here in the winter who has one. She came in and was asking about prices, I knew exactly what she had on the end of the lead (I researced the breed a few years ago looking for my next breed a dog) and was excited to see one in the shop. She got ALL kinds of excited and now price or time doesn't matter to her. She has a groomer for life just based on the fact that I was friendly and knew what breed of dog that was LoL. Funny


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

dont tollers normally have white on them?


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

so pretty 

http://www.thebestofbreeds.com/catalog/images/NovaScotiaDuckTollingRetriever.jpg


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Usually but not always.


http://images.google.com/imgres?img...illa:en-US:official&hs=L5L&sa=N&start=18&um=1


http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images5/NovaScotiaDuckTollingRetrieverNada_december2000.jpg


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I said Tolley on here, and now I know it is Toller, I feel so silly lol. Sorry, but when I was at the show here in NC the people around me kept refering to then as Tolley's not Tollers, but now I know and lol will correct it!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate to say, but I think it does look more like a Golden mix than a Toller. We see quite a few of them up here at agility trials and this guy doesn't quite look like a Toller. The coat looks like a Golden coat and his angles just aren't right for a Toller.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

My bad.....I thought for sure he was, good thing I got an email error saying that the email I sent them could not go through, I think I looked stupid enough here LOL!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

don't feel silly - on first glance, he could be mistaken as a Toller, but just not quite :biggrin:


----------

